# Time to introduce myself (I guess)



## Terry Jones (Mar 10, 2012)

So, as I've been lurking around these forums on and off for a while I thought it was about time I introduced myself properly. 

My name is Terry (obviously) and I've been involved with music on and off for most of my life in one form or another. When I was a kid I was in a marching band playing a bugle (poorly), and travelled around quite a bit with them over 5 years or so. Later on I actually started getting into music study on a more serious level, eventually earning my self a degree.

After that I took a bit of a break, much longer than I intended in fact, and have just recently (the last couple of years or so) decided to return to the music and make a serious go of things. 

So I'm currently in the process of trying to save some money, build up my personal studio, and hopefully break into some library work later in the year with any luck. That's pretty much my whole story up this point, and hopefully as I learn more and more I can make myself a useful member of this forum in the process, cheers.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 10, 2012)

Welcome to.VI Terry. Glad you found us! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Terry Jones (Mar 10, 2012)

Cheers Frederick, I'm sure I'll find it all very informative. 

<edit> I'll try to sort out an avatar soon...


----------

